# Hello



## suncoaster32 (Aug 30, 2015)

I am new to the model railroad hobby an I am getting ready to start my first n scale layout. I was hoping to get any info or opinions on track. More so on Kato Unitrack, Bachmann EZ track VS regular track and a separate track bed. Thanks in advance for all responses.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very common question here. I think most of the forum members will suggest the
use of flex track. I do Ho not N, but it should work the same. I used sectional track
on my first layout but will not use it anymore. I am getting ready to start my 4th
layout (hopefully the last). I did do one N layout and used flex track. It comes in 3 ft sections and you will have less joints to worry about track kinking or loss of power
through the rail joiners. I do like to put cork roadbed down first and then the track.
To me it looks more real than the attached roadbed.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm with Mopac.

Go with Flex track. You have total control of the shape of your
curves and are not locked to a prescribed radius. Also using the 3 ft
sections means you have fewer joiners. You're more likely to have
better electrical conductivity and less track caused derails.

The tracks that you buy mounted on the road bed also, more or less,
lock you into predetermined radius. In addition, you would
have to use that manufacturer's turnouts and other track devices. The
special joints are not easily compatible with Peco, Atlas and other
track devices.

I have used Atlas flex in both N and currently HO. But I also
recommend Peco Insulfrog turnouts. You just do not have turnout caused
derails with them.

Don


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Pre-molded tracks:easy to work with,usually come with molded simili-ballast.Good option for beginners and/or temporary layouts,practically bullet-proof in Kato's case.However,you're stuck with pre-set curve radiuses.

Flextrack need more care but look more realistic and you can set any curve radius desired to suit your needs.So far I've installed:
The easiest I've worked with are Atlas C80,spiking holes are pre-bored every few ties but turnout selection is petty limited.
Peco's C80 have no spike holes but are easy to work with if you don't mind the "European tie spacing" some don't like.Good choice of turnouts.

My personal choice is Peco's C55:a little stiff to shape curves but bulletproof if installed correctly.Very good choice of turnouts.

I'll leave Atlas C55 to others to comment,I haven't installed any yet.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

With any sectional track, integrated roadbed or not, you're going to be limited to the pre-set geometries made by the company you choose. That's the drawback of that kind of track. For a first timer, though, it has the distinct advantage of making it very easy to get bullet-proof trackwork. Since frustration with trains not running is one thing that drives newcomers away, this is very big advantage.

Sectional track without the integrated roadbed is cheap, that's pretty much it's only advantage.

Flextrack or handlaid track gives you virtually unlimited options, but it's trickier to get right. If I were you, I would make my first layout out of the roadbed track -- and in N scale, KATO is hands-down the best quality, but also the most expensive -- until you've got some experience and know how you want to run your layout. Then chuck the first one and use flextrack and commercial turnouts to make your dream layout.

BTW, whatever you go with, use nickel-silver rails. This is the state of the art, and requires much less maintenance than brass or steel.


----------



## suncoaster32 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thank you all for the helpful insight.


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm new and though I see the appeal of flex track and hand laid track bed, I want to use Atlas preformed bed because there's so much else going on. Next time Ill lay my own bed. Question is because I have a box full of Atlas preformed bed, can I use Atlas flex track in the preformed bed?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mseav said:


> I'm new and though I see the appeal of flex track and hand laid track bed, I want to use Atlas preformed bed because there's so much else going on. Next time Ill lay my own bed. Question is because I have a box full of Atlas preformed bed, can I use Atlas flex track in the preformed bed?


Not sure what you mean by "preformed bed". Atlas TrueTrack is their Code 83 sectional track with plastic roadbed attached. The sectional track can be popped loose from the roadbed if desired.

Do you have a stack of this roadbed from which someone has removed the track? If so, their Code 83 flextrack ought to fit, since it seems to have the same tie size and spacing as the sectional pieces.

You might want to do a cost comparison, though -- it might be cheaper to buy the sectional pieces (w/o roadbed). Using flextrack with preformed roadbed eliminates the primary advantage of flextrack -- namely the virtually unlimited possibilities it gives you.


----------

